# CaliFur 2017



## swayde99 (Nov 10, 2016)

Will anyone be attending Califur next year ^w^ ?


----------



## rhansen23 (Dec 5, 2016)

Im thinking of going. Don't really know anyone to go with yet, but it sounds like fun


----------



## MystieRius (Jan 27, 2017)

I really hope to go this year, but I'm not sure what's going to happen. xD


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

I live in central US so... no... xD


----------



## KatoHopps (Feb 20, 2017)

I really want to go, I live in Ventura County which is right by the Con but I have no one to go with. I am very new to the fandom and so far have no one that I know is a furry ):


----------



## Little_Bear (Mar 13, 2017)

KatoHopps said:


> I really want to go, I live in Ventura County which is right by the Con but I have no one to go with. I am very new to the fandom and so far have no one that I know is a furry ):



Hey! I'm in Ventura County too, live in Thousand Oaks. I'm also new to the fandom and I don't know anyone else around here that is a furry or interested in going to a convention. I feel like I need to go to one to see what it's all about and it would be cool to make a friend to go with. I'm probably going to go, I don't want to have to wait another year to wonder how it was


----------

